# Remote turn on for amp..which fuse?



## devil84 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi I have a bmw and need to piggy back off my fuse box for the remote turn on?

I have been advised to use the fuse which is for my 12cigerarette charger. This way it won't drain the battery when car is offThis uses a 20amp fuse.

Is this too much for remote turn on?


----------



## devil84 (Aug 3, 2017)

Here are some pics of the fuse box. What fuse number should i tap into. Schematics below


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

It doesn’t matter that much, choose a fuse for an accessory that is only on when the stereo is on, that F209 looks to be the stereo fuse, verify that, and if so use it. The current draw will be very small.


----------



## SSinstaller (May 19, 2021)

You should be using a fuse tap that will add a fuse for the remote turn on wire in addition to the OEM fuse on the circuit. A 1 amp fuse is enough for your remote lead.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

SSinstaller said:


> You should be using a fuse tap that will add a fuse for the remote turn on wire in addition to the OEM fuse on the circuit. A 1 amp fuse is enough for your remote lead.


To add to this. You need to verify that the fuse you choose turns on and off with acc switch.
Just make sure the amp turns off when you leave the car.
The reason to add the 1 amp fuse is just in case the remote wire gets pinched or cut and shorts out.
If that does happen the potential for the small remote wire to melt the insulation is there.
This may burn your car to the ground on the interstate or or maybe just make a lot of very nasty smoke.


----------



## devil84 (Aug 3, 2017)

So can I piggy back off fuse 273 which is 12v accessory socket. The fuse for this is 20amp. Then put a 5 amp fuse for the tap in?or does it need to be 1amp and no higher??

How did you deduce that f209 is for stereo?


----------



## devil84 (Aug 3, 2017)

gijoe said:


> It doesn’t matter that much, choose a fuse for an accessory that is only on when the stereo is on, that F209 looks to be the stereo fuse, verify that, and if so use it. The current draw will be very small.





SSinstaller said:


> You should be using a fuse tap that will add a fuse for the remote turn on wire in addition to the OEM fuse on the circuit. A 1 amp fuse is enough for your remote lead.


Thanks does that mean I can tap into oem 20amp fuse but just add a 1amp fuse in piggy back for the remote turn on? Is that right?


----------



## Ali-323i (Oct 4, 2019)

What kind of BMW? I had a hard time getting the right remote for my preferred behaviour in my e90. 

Most fuses go live when the car is “on” but not “acc” mode - similar to the lighter. Use a meter / test to see when the fuses turn on and off. 

Make sure you note when it turns off too, they may not all go off when turning the car off, possibly draining the battery longer than it needs.


----------



## lineschristopher47 (9 mo ago)

I have a 2009 chevrolet impala and it keeps draining the battery which fuse do I need to use?,remote turn on wire.


----------

